# Owners Manual Resource



## gapboi210 (Jul 25, 2005)

I was looking for a website where i could download an owners manual? I found a website that you get manuals but only 1996 and up. I need one for a '90.


----------



## CoolCed305 (Mar 27, 2005)

gapboi210 said:


> I was looking for a website where i could download an owners manual? I found a website that you get manuals but only 1996 and up. I need one for a '90.



I have an 89 maxima & I brought an owners manual for my car off of ebay for like $10. So you can check ebay, but I don't know of any others sources.


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

This would be classified as a FAQ and there just happens to be a sticky for ya. http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=92318 download and enjoy; Haynes don't have jack on this. Good luck slick.


----------



## gapboi210 (Jul 25, 2005)

I appreciate the post but i am looking for an owner's manual, not a service manual.


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

gapboi210 said:


> I appreciate the post but i am looking for an owner's manual, not a service manual.


Ah, my bad; guess i need to slow down a little; you could probably google and find it.


----------

